# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC của ahdvip

## ahdvip

Hôm nay show hình em 4060 2 spindle full sắt.
Cấu hình như sau:
- Hành trình 400x600x180 (mm)
- 2 spindle 2,2Kw thay đầu dùng ben hơi.
- Ray THK SHS + Vitme bi NSK (XY-C5, Z-C3)
- 3 trục chạy Alpha step 98.
- Bàn hút chân không.
- Phần mềm Mach3.
- Kết cấu full sắt gia công phay 6 mặt + CNC.

Hình thiết kế solid:





Chuẩn bị vũ khí quan trọng  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, conga, emptyhb, huyquynhbk, nhatson, thehiena2

----------


## ahdvip

Do mấy cái thằng "Điện thoại tặc" nó chiếm đoạt trái phép cái điện thoại của em nên mất tiêu một mớ hình sản phẩm mới gia công xong.  :Big Grin: 

Đồ khó phải có hàng độc độc, công nhận mua đc cái mũi dài mà tốt thiệt, cảm giác vẫn sướng hơn mấy cái ngắn luôn.



Nằm la liệt

----------

biết tuốt, conga, katerman, thehiena2, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

kết mỗi cái máy taro :Wink:

----------

ahdvip, Mr.L

----------


## ahdvip

Phay 6 mặt hết luôn cho nó máu ^^

----------

anhcos, CBNN, conga, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas, thehiena2, thuannguyen

----------


## thuannguyen

Bác chơi sang quá.

----------


## thehiena2

> Do mấy cái thằng "Điện thoại tặc" nó chiếm đoạt trái phép cái điện thoại của em nên mất tiêu một mớ hình sản phẩm mới gia công xong. 
> 
> Đồ khó phải có hàng độc độc, công nhận mua đc cái mũi dài mà tốt thiệt, cảm giác vẫn sướng hơn mấy cái ngắn luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> Nằm la liệt


Đã thật đấy. Cho ké với hjhjhjh

----------

ahdvip

----------


## thucongmynghe79

má ơi, đại gia có khác, em chỉ biết thèm nhỏ dãi

----------

ahdvip

----------


## conga

Hành trình nhỏ vậy mà hẳn 2 đầu , phong cách đại ra đây rồi, lặn tăm chả thấy tăm hơi đâu nay ngoi dậy làm zữ thế đức.  :Smile: 
Con này ước chừng lên hơn 5 tạ chứ ít à, hay vài tấn như Emplyhb  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## anhcos

Làm máy nhỏ mà cứng vững thế, chơi 2 đầu, chắc là chơi đồ chuyên dụng rồi ha Đức.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Hành trình nhỏ vậy mà hẳn 2 đầu , phong cách đại ra đây rồi, lặn tăm chả thấy tăm hơi đâu nay ngoi dậy làm zữ thế đức. 
> Con này ước chừng lên hơn 5 tạ chứ ít à, hay vài tấn như Emplyhb


keke, ngoi lên miết đói quá nên phải lặn vài bữa rồi lại lên tiếp anh à. Con này 10 thằng rinh xuống mà ko nổi đó anh ^^

----------


## ahdvip

Bắt đầu ráp vào thôi





Có cặp ray con lăn định để ráp máy xài mà cuối cùng cũng đành lắp luôn @@

----------


## ahdvip

> Làm máy nhỏ mà cứng vững thế, chơi 2 đầu, chắc là chơi đồ chuyên dụng rồi ha Đức.


Người ta xài 2 dao nên xài 2 đầu luôn anh à, người ta đầu tư lâu dài nên làm cho nó được được tí, làm thường thường người ta chửi cho, mà thực ra cũng ko ai bắt làm cứng vậy mà tại em thích làm thế  :Big Grin: . Em muốn tìm thiết kế ổn nhất chứ chưa đặt lợi nhuận lên đầu.

----------


## ahdvip

Lâu lâu làm biếng lại làm ra mấy chuyện như vậy, kaka

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

thanh trượt chỗ hai ty hơi chưa đồng bộ với tổng thể, chơi hai cây trượt (nhỏ cũng được) cho mỗi spin, còn nếu 1 cây thì phải hai ổ trượt, đã làm thì làm cho tới, nhưng mà bắt buộc thôi không thể làm 1 ổ. còn phương án tiết kiệm lắm thì làm 2 cục đỡ phía dưới cho mỗi miếng sắt kết hợp với ty hơi tạo thế 3 chân.
THanks

----------

ahdvip, Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

> thanh trượt chỗ hai ty hơi chưa đồng bộ với tổng thể, chơi hai cây trượt (nhỏ cũng được) cho mỗi spin, còn nếu 1 cây thì phải hai ổ trượt, đã làm thì làm cho tới, nhưng mà bắt buộc thôi không thể làm 1 ổ. còn phương án tiết kiệm lắm thì làm 2 cục đỡ phía dưới cho mỗi miếng sắt kết hợp với ty hơi tạo thế 3 chân.
> THanks


Thanks anh,
Em cũng tính tới cái đó tuy nhiên cuối cùng thì quyết định xài SHS25 long block, với lại cũng tuỳ ứng dụng nặng nhẹ nữa, với công việc của máy này như vậy là đủ.

----------


## Diyodira

Bác phải tính tới trường hợp sẽ có rung khi spin quay, vì 1 cây và 1 ổ trượt, à đầu cây ty nối và miếng sắt có độ rơ không (cái này cũng lợi hại nè)?

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác phải tính tới trường hợp sẽ có rung khi spin quay, vì 1 cây và 1 ổ trượt, à đầu cây ty nối và miếng sắt có độ rơ không (cái này cũng lợi hại nè)?


Sao rơ được anh, đầu cây ty có ren để vặn vào miếng sắt sau đó siết con ốc bên ngoài cho cứng lại rồi thêm con ốc cấy trên miếng sắt nữa.

----------


## Diyodira

> Sao rơ được anh, đầu cây ty có ren để vặn vào miếng sắt sau đó siết con ốc bên ngoài cho cứng lại rồi thêm con ốc cấy trên miếng sắt nữa.


verygood hỉ, chúc thành công và như ý.
Thanks

----------


## blueocean

> keke, ngoi lên miết đói quá nên phải lặn vài bữa rồi lại lên tiếp anh à. Con này 10 thằng rinh xuống mà ko nổi đó anh ^^


Máy nhìn mướt mát quá mà bác có nói quá ko zậy, làm gì đến 10 thằng khiêng ko nổi, nhiều lắm thì nặng hơn mấy con 4060 mình làm một tý, cỡ 4-5 chú nhấc vô tư  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## Gamo

Chú Đức đang bóc lột lao động trẻ em ở nhà phải hem?

----------


## ahdvip

> Máy nhìn mướt mát quá mà bác có nói quá ko zậy, làm gì đến 10 thằng khiêng ko nổi, nhiều lắm thì nặng hơn mấy con 4060 mình làm một tý, cỡ 4-5 chú nhấc vô tư


Con này nặng 5xx Kg, đầu tiên em kêu 6 thằng to con hơn em  :Big Grin:  lại khiêng lên ba gác mà nó quầng 1 tiếng đồng hồ ko lên được, 10 người không lên được tại vì cơ bản máy nó nhỏ quá nhiều người thì không có thế mà ít người thì lại không nổi, em có nói quá làm gì  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ahdvip

Tủ điện em nó đây.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Diyodira

Dư 1 biến tần, hay bác tận dụng để chạy 2 sp

----------


## linhdt1121

> Máy nhìn mướt mát quá mà bác có nói quá ko zậy, làm gì đến 10 thằng khiêng ko nổi, nhiều lắm thì nặng hơn mấy con 4060 mình làm một tý, cỡ 4-5 chú nhấc vô tư


Con máy cùi của e chủ yếu là nhôm mỏng mà khi hoàn thiện em ước cũng 200kg,con này chắc trên 500 kg chứ ít gì
Mà bác chủ sơn đẹp quá,mầu sơn bác tự pha hay mua sẵn vậy

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Dư 1 biến tần, hay bác tận dụng để chạy 2 sp


Trước em cũng làm 1 con như vậy mà lớn hơn, dùng 1 biến tần thêm mấy cái khởi động từ để chạy 2 spindle, sau này mua đc 2 con biến tần này nên em chơi luôn mỗi spindle 1 con. Trước lắp 1 biến tần phải thêm điện trở xả để dừng nhanh, tính ra 2 cái khởi + điện trở xả cũng ngót cả triệu mà đi tủ lằng nhằng nên em không thích nữa, chơi vậy cho nó gọn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Con máy cùi của e chủ yếu là nhôm mỏng mà khi hoàn thiện em ước cũng 200kg,con này chắc trên 500 kg chứ ít gì
> Mà bác chủ sơn đẹp quá,mầu sơn bác tự pha hay mua sẵn vậy


Màu đen đó mua nó vậy, còn màu xanh pha trộn chút xíu anh ơi. Em sơn vậy là xấu lắm đó, mấy chỗ sơn em biết nó sơn lên vân đều đẹp lắm.

----------


## Diyodira

> Trước em cũng làm 1 con như vậy mà lớn hơn, dùng 1 biến tần thêm mấy cái khởi động từ để chạy 2 spindle, sau này mua đc 2 con biến tần này nên em chơi luôn mỗi spindle 1 con. Trước lắp 1 biến tần phải thêm điện trở xả để dừng nhanh, tính ra 2 cái khởi + điện trở xả cũng ngót cả triệu mà đi tủ lằng nhằng nên em không thích nữa, chơi vậy cho nó gọn.


Nếu không phải chạy hai sp thì khuyên bác nên dùng 1 biến tần, 1 con backup vẫn thượng sách, bác suy nghĩ kỹ về lâu dài sẽ bất lợi.
bác dân bãi mà sao mua trở, rơle mắc cực kỳ vậy, còn không thì cho nó dừng tương đối cũng được, cho macro M3 sleep thêm là ok mà.
Thanks

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Nếu không phải chạy hai sp thì khuyên bác nên dùng 1 biến tần, 1 con backup vẫn thượng sách, bác suy nghĩ kỹ về lâu dài sẽ bất lợi.
> bác dân bãi mà sao mua trở, rơle mắc cực kỳ vậy, còn không thì cho nó dừng tương đối cũng được, cho macro M3 sleep thêm là ok mà.
> Thanks


Lắp bán mà đâu phải cái gì cũng chạy đi kiếm đồ cũ được anh.
Chuyện macro sleep kia thì đơn giản rồi, cơ bản là em nó vào xếp hàng cùng với mấy anh em Fanuc gỗ chạy vút vút, thằng chủ nước ngoài nó ra nó thấy máy mình chạy chậm chậm là nó la um sùm lên.
Với lại trước giờ lắp máy chả mấy khi biến tần nó hư nên trong 1 năm bảo hành cũng yên tâm anh à, sau 1 năm thì nó lại thành đơn giản cho mình trong việc sữa chữa tại vì tủ đơn giản, hư cục nào thay cục đó.

----------


## ahdvip

Vào vị trí, thử điện cái nhỉ

----------

conga, ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

> Lắp bán mà đâu phải cái gì cũng chạy đi kiếm đồ cũ được anh.


nhìn noisefilter cũa bác kìa, nghịch lý hen  :Smile: 

thấy nhiều bác siêu thật nha, mình làm máy thương mại hầu hết là servo mà không dám xếp gần Fanuc, lâu nay mình suy nghĩ sai lầm thật?

----------


## ahdvip

> nhìn noisefilter cũa bác kìa, nghịch lý hen


keke, hơi cũ hơi cũ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Sau một hồi hì hục đấu dây, hàn dây banh ra 1 đống thì em nó đã đẹp gái  :Big Grin: , mệt quá chụp hình cái đã rồi dọn

----------

imechavn, Khoa C3, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Diyodira

lượm xiềng thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Máy đẹp, tủ điện chuyên nghiệp. Chúc mừng chú Đưc  :Smile:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận cái thớt này toàn khen chứ không chê , thôi thì em chê chút chút vậy. Trước khi chê em chỉ muốn hỏi công dụng cái máy này làm gì ạ???

Nếu chạy gỗ thì cái máy này không đạt được tối ưu hiệu quả tốc độ.

Kết cấu là router , tận dụng tốc độ do đó cái máy muốn tối ưu thì em nó phải cứng nhưng nhẹ , ở đây cứng thì có nhưng nhẹ thì không , và việc tốc độ cao kèm gia tốc cao cho tối ưu là không khả thi.

Nếu chạy kim loại thì em này router chạy kim loại không ngon.... vậy thôi , thấy 2 cái vai dù là thép chăng nữa nó vẫn chưa đủ cứng để chống rung khi dao ăn vào kim loại.


Nhìn máy cứng nặng nhưng tưởng là ngon , nhưng tận dụng tốc độ thì không ngon , êm có , đầm có nhưng gia tốc không thể cài đặt cao được do đó so với mấy cái máy nhôm cùi bắp vậy mà chậm hơn 30% thời gian cũng là có thể.

----------

ahdvip, Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

> công nhận cái thớt này toàn khen chứ không chê , thôi thì em chê chút chút vậy. Trước khi chê em chỉ muốn hỏi công dụng cái máy này làm gì ạ???
> 
> Nếu chạy gỗ thì cái máy này không đạt được tối ưu hiệu quả tốc độ.
> 
> Kết cấu là router , tận dụng tốc độ do đó cái máy muốn tối ưu thì em nó phải cứng nhưng nhẹ , ở đây cứng thì có nhưng nhẹ thì không , và việc tốc độ cao kèm gia tốc cao cho tối ưu là không khả thi.
> 
> Nếu chạy kim loại thì em này router chạy kim loại không ngon.... vậy thôi , thấy 2 cái vai dù là thép chăng nữa nó vẫn chưa đủ cứng để chống rung khi dao ăn vào kim loại.
> 
> 
> Nhìn máy cứng nặng nhưng tưởng là ngon , nhưng tận dụng tốc độ thì không ngon , êm có , đầm có nhưng gia tốc không thể cài đặt cao được do đó so với mấy cái máy nhôm cùi bắp vậy mà chậm hơn 30% thời gian cũng là có thể.


Máy này là máy gỗ, chủ yếu là khoan và phay hộc, có 3D ít ít.
Có được mấy con nhẹ mà đòi cứng nữa đâu anh ơi. Xác máy nhẹ thì chạy vẫn chấp nhận được tuy nhiên độ rung thì không thể đòi hỏi nhiều.
Trục Y của em là nặng do đó em xài vitme bước 10, alpha step 98. Trường hợp chạy 3D nhiều em kêu người ta chạy Raster X thì sẽ ok ngay, ngon hơn nhiều mấy con máy nhẹ nhẹ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . (ko có ý chém các bác làm máy nhẹ nhẹ nhá, đừng bay vào chém em hĩ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu con này chỉ có khoan và chạy hộc thì quá ok rồi , thôi phang nhanh còn nhận tiền , do dạo này chạy mấy con dấu đồng nhận ra thêm nhiều điều nữa quyết chí làm thêm em khác từ đầu đến đít cho tối ưu với cái mảng khắc dấu thôi.


Đúng là mỗi loại chỉ chuyên 1 thứ thôi , không có con máy nào toàn năng.

----------


## Diyodira

theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì trừ cụm 2spin ra thì máy rất ngon đó, nếu gắn trực tiếp 1 đầu spin vào Z thì chém sắt thoải mái.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì trừ cụm 2spin ra thì máy rất ngon đó, nếu gắn trực tiếp 1 đầu spin vào Z thì chém sắt thoải mái.


Nếu nó chạy kim loại em đã làm như anh tưởng tượng rồi  :Big Grin: . Chạy gỗ vậy em thấy ổn rồi anh à, chạy 3D dao 12mm hiện tại em chưa thấy vấn đề gì, êm ru

----------


## Diyodira

> Nếu nó chạy kim loại em đã làm như anh tưởng tượng rồi . Chạy gỗ vậy em thấy ổn rồi anh à, chạy 3D dao 12mm hiện tại em chưa thấy vấn đề gì, êm ru


phải nói thật sự là khung máy làm quá tốt.

so với con máy mình làm hồi đầu năm 2007 nè, giống chuột với voi hỉ, nhưng chuột vậy mà hồi đó cho ăn thử nhôm ngọt sớt à.
chiêm ngưỡng chút nhé, nghĩ lại hồi đó tay nghề mình non kém thật  :Smile: 





thanks

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> phải nói thật sự là khung máy làm quá tốt.
> 
> so với con máy mình làm hồi đầu năm 2007 nè, giống chuột với voi hỉ, nhưng chuột vậy mà hồi đó cho ăn thử nhôm ngọt sớt à.
> chiêm ngưỡng chút nhé, nghĩ lại hồi đó tay nghề mình non kém thật 
> 
> Đính kèm 8231
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 8232
> thanks


Chu cha, đem khoe con máy đẹp mà bày đặt nói kém nữa chứ.  (có ý chọc mình đây mà, đem con 2007 để so với con 2015 là biết rồi  :Big Grin: )
Tầm của mấy đại ca bây giờ cao lắm rồi, bọn em mới tập toẹ đâu dám so gì  :Big Grin: , chỉ khoe để kiếm ý kiến góp ý thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

2007 với 2015 gì mà so sánh , nếu đi sau không hơn đi trước thì làm gì nữa chú Đức , hiện tại anh với ông Di vô đi ra còn làm máy nữa đâu mà thể hiện tài năng , nhưng cũng nhờ cái tính nghiện mua hàng , không làm máy nữa chuyển qua xài máy do đó cũng rút tỉa nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn để cùng làm 1 con máy đó thêm cái này , bớt cái kia , xài cái gì để con máy đó thật sự ngon chứ không phải nhìn thấy đẹp , thấy hoành tráng quá rồi phán qua bàn phím là ngon .... hehehe


---- tiết lộ một số bí mật sau lưng , có trao đổi nhiều , nhiều cha thú thật máy nào cũng có khuyết điểm , xài rồi , đụng ngay cái yếu điểm đó thì mới biết , đôi lúc cầu trời cho khách hàng đừng có đụng tới cái đó hahaha , nhưng sau đó cái sau phải né được cái đó và nâng cấp hơn nữa thì mới quan trọng.

Em chẳng ham hố , cứ Cframe mini mà chơi , không nặng , không nhẹ , nhưng bây giờ thì phải chính xác , mượt , nhanh , hiệu quả , cứ nhắm Datron làm mục tiêu bắt kịp rồi sẽ có ngày vượt qua.



Kinh nghiệm của em chỉ rút tỉa được vài điều như thế này.

------Máy thì cần nặng cho đầm , cho êm, cái gì di chuyển thì phải nhẹ nhưng phải cứng , spindle phải dư lực , quán tính lớn thì mới bền dao , hệ điều khiển thì cố gắng có cái hồi tiếp để tăng độ tin cậy và đưa hiệu năng của nó đến sát mức cao nhất.

        đòi hỏi hơi cao xíu , chắc vật liệu nhôm 7075 và kim loại đen là titan mới phù hợp quá , tiền ơi là tiền ....thôi em chỉ mơ vậy.

----------


## ahdvip

> 2007 với 2015 gì mà so sánh , nếu đi sau không hơn đi trước thì làm gì nữa chú Đức , hiện tại anh với ông Di vô đi ra còn làm máy nữa đâu mà thể hiện tài năng , nhưng cũng nhờ cái tính nghiện mua hàng , không làm máy nữa chuyển qua xài máy do đó cũng rút tỉa nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn để cùng làm 1 con máy đó thêm cái này , bớt cái kia , xài cái gì để con máy đó thật sự ngon chứ không phải nhìn thấy đẹp , thấy hoành tráng quá rồi phán qua bàn phím là ngon .... hehehe
> 
> 
> ---- tiết lộ một số bí mật sau lưng , có trao đổi nhiều , nhiều cha thú thật máy nào cũng có khuyết điểm , xài rồi , đụng ngay cái yếu điểm đó thì mới biết , đôi lúc cầu trời cho khách hàng đừng có đụng tới cái đó hahaha , nhưng sau đó cái sau phải né được cái đó và nâng cấp hơn nữa thì mới quan trọng.
> 
> Em chẳng ham hố , cứ Cframe mini mà chơi , không nặng , không nhẹ , nhưng bây giờ thì phải chính xác , mượt , nhanh , hiệu quả , cứ nhắm Datron làm mục tiêu bắt kịp rồi sẽ có ngày vượt qua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anh đang ở trên mây rồi, xuống đi xuống đi, mơ chi cho nó mệt ko có đc đâu  :Big Grin:  kakaka

----------


## Diyodira

> 2007 với 2015 gì mà so sánh , nếu đi sau không hơn đi trước thì làm gì nữa chú Đức , hiện tại anh với ông Di vô đi ra còn làm máy nữa đâu mà thể hiện tài năng , nhưng cũng nhờ cái tính nghiện mua hàng , không làm máy nữa chuyển qua xài máy do đó cũng rút tỉa nhiều kinh nghiệm hơn để cùng làm 1 con máy đó thêm cái này , bớt cái kia , xài cái gì để con máy đó thật sự ngon chứ không phải nhìn thấy đẹp , thấy hoành tráng quá rồi phán qua bàn phím là ngon .... hehehe
> 
> 
> ---- tiết lộ một số bí mật sau lưng , có trao đổi nhiều , nhiều cha thú thật máy nào cũng có khuyết điểm , xài rồi , đụng ngay cái yếu điểm đó thì mới biết , đôi lúc cầu trời cho khách hàng đừng có đụng tới cái đó hahaha , nhưng sau đó cái sau phải né được cái đó và nâng cấp hơn nữa thì mới quan trọng.
> 
> Em chẳng ham hố , cứ Cframe mini mà chơi , không nặng , không nhẹ , nhưng bây giờ thì phải chính xác , mượt , nhanh , hiệu quả , cứ nhắm Datron làm mục tiêu bắt kịp rồi sẽ có ngày vượt qua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hèn gì chê máy là phải rồi, hạ bới chút đi anh ơi để bà con còn đường sống nữa chớ, đúng là biết hết trọi nên bỏ nghề là phải, tui cũng vậy, thôi có cầu có cung bác ơi, cầu toàn quá cũng không được đâu.

mà cũng tại ông ahdvip, ai biểu xếp chung với Fanuc chi bị chém là đúng rồi ha... ha ...

----------


## imechavn

Cụm gá spindle của bác e rằng sẽ yếu, gấy rung lắc sau này, bác nghiên cứu lại kết cấu chỗ đó.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## linhdt1121

> phải nói thật sự là khung máy làm quá tốt.
> 
> so với con máy mình làm hồi đầu năm 2007 nè, giống chuột với voi hỉ, nhưng chuột vậy mà hồi đó cho ăn thử nhôm ngọt sớt à.
> chiêm ngưỡng chút nhé, nghĩ lại hồi đó tay nghề mình non kém thật 
> 
> Đính kèm 8231
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 8232
> thanks


Cái mặt bàn bác làm hay quá,bác chia sẻ cách làm vs ae. E thấy nó phù hợp vs DIY

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái mặt bàn bác làm hay quá,bác chia sẻ cách làm vs ae. E thấy nó phù hợp vs DIY


Bàn  T này diy tốt, ghép sắt tấm 8mm và sắt hộp, bịt 2 đầu  lại thấy lịch sự liền, coi vậy chứ cũng tốn công phết, phải khéo tay nữa nha.
Thanks

----------

linhdt1121, Mr.L

----------


## conga

Xong chưa Đức, cho coi cái vi deo cờ nhíp đê xem nào.. hè hè
Bận giờ mới lên chém trên dđ được đây, máy thiết kế bắt mắt, tủ điện chuyên nghiệp  hoàn hảo!

----------


## garynguyen

Bác Đức làm máy đẹp thế :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

được vài bữa thất nghiệp nên lôi con laser ra làm cho nó cái khung để lỡ có anh em nào cần khắc laser là em hốt liền  :Big Grin: 









Anh nào có hàng gì cần khắc laser cứ hú em nhá, em tính mắc mắc cho  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, conga, lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Em ví dụ có 1 ngày kia có 1 người khách đem 1 cục sắt bự thiệt bự qua cho bác, bác nói thôi ông về đi để tui làm lại cái khung đã, chứ cục này bỏ lên cong miếng nhôm tui lỗ vốn như chơi à, chừng nào xong phiên bản v2 tui hú ông qua khắc hen.

----------


## ahdvip

> Em ví dụ có 1 ngày kia có 1 người khách đem 1 cục sắt bự thiệt bự qua cho bác, bác nói thôi ông về đi để tui làm lại cái khung đã, chứ cục này bỏ lên cong miếng nhôm tui lỗ vốn như chơi à, chừng nào xong phiên bản v2 tui hú ông qua khắc hen.


Anh khắc bao nhiêu cái, nếu thích em quay hạ bàn xuống sát rồi kê đồ cho cao lên chơi với anh luôn, kakaka

----------

emptyhb, lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

Anh ví dụ thôi mừ, nhưng mà khả năng như vậy cũng có thể xảy ra vì em khắc kim loại mà. Anh thấy người ta thường làm cái bàn là cái đế(chân) luôn, còn cái bộ phóng laser di động lên xuống.

----------


## ahdvip

> Anh ví dụ thôi mừ, nhưng mà khả năng như vậy cũng có thể xảy ra vì em khắc kim loại mà. Anh thấy người ta thường làm cái bàn là cái đế(chân) luôn, còn cái bộ phóng laser di động lên xuống.


Em làm 2 cái, 1 cái đầu khắc di chuyển còn 1 cái bàn di chuyển, cái kia đưa cho ông anh xài rồi còn em để lại cái này. Khắc thử hoặc số lượng ít thì bàn mới di chuyển nhiều chứ làm số lượng nhiều thì canh bàn 1 lần là quốc miết thôi. 
Tưởng anh mở hàng chớ  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Làm nhanh nha Đức, có chỗ nhờ khắc rồi  :Smile: .
Mà khắc grayscale lên thủy tinh không biết có được không em?

Như cái đèn này:

----------


## ahdvip

> Làm nhanh nha Đức, có chỗ nhờ khắc rồi .
> Mà khắc grayscale lên thủy tinh không biết có được không em?
> 
> Như cái đèn này:


Anh thì cứ đem qua em, máy sẵn đó anh thích khắc gì đó anh khắc, lấy tiền khách xong anh em mình uống cafe, không được em mời, kekeke   :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác Đức cho em hỏi bộ trục Z của máy sắt 2 spindle của bác có chiều cao bao nhiêu, tính từ đuôi motor đến mũi gia công khi vươn hết hành trình ấy... Em vẽ sơ sơ trên Solid 1 bộ trục Z mà thấy nó to quá. Sắt tấm bác làm có độ dày bao nhiêu ạ? P/S: Máy bác ráp nuột nà thật !

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Tiếp tục 1 em 1525, 4 spindle

Cấu hình:
- Hành trình 1500x2500x250 mm.
- HBS 86 3 trục.
- X - vitme TBI 3210,   Z - vitme TBI 2005
- XYZ ray vuông 25 Nhật.
- 4 Spindle 1,5Kw Changsheng loại 4 bạc đạn. 

Trục X : sắt 150x250x12 mm.





Vai máy: CNC xong hàn, hàn xong lại CNC, ^^








....

----------

anhcos, conga, hungdn, kametoco

----------


## conga

Cứ tưởng 1825 6 đầu chứ...ha ha. Cơ khí quá chất đi...pi a nhiệt tình luôn

----------

ahdvip

----------


## cnclaivung

con máy này phay ghép hay chơi nguyên bệ vậy cụ, nhìn nỗi gai ốc với quả vai X...

----------


## mig21

Bờ rồ làm máy có khác, nhìn đã thiệt

----------


## ahdvip

Khung Y đây mấy anh  :Big Grin: 







...

----------

anhcos, CBNN, conga, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

cái máy phay này giống ở Cần Thơ quá

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm cái hình xấu xí của em nó 



...

----------

cnclaivung, duonghoang, Ga con, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

chuẩn quá anh ơi, máy đẹp, phong cách ko lẫn vào đâu

----------


## bravesoldier

Phay 2 cái đỡ ray 2 bên mất bao nhiêu xiền bác Đức! Tks

----------


## ahdvip

Thêm tí hình cho nó máu  :Wink: 



Nghèo quá, không có tiền mua mặt bàn, bác nào bán chịu em cái mặt bàn đi  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, conga, emptyhb, h-d, mig21, nhatson, ppgas, sieunhim

----------


## Gamo

Đại da có khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Đại da có khác


Người chỉ có da với xương -> đại da 
Ngèo bà cố luôn đây đại ca  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy cứng cáp quá nhỉ, ngon đấy

----------

ahdvip

----------


## sieunhim

ai lại nói bán chịu, phải hỏi mua công nợ ý  :Smile: . Bác hay phay máy cho em hỏi phay cái khung đó hết tầm nhiu. mấy bữa trước em định làm = sắt, lên thiết kế (800x1200) hỏi phay cái khung (2 đường bắt ray Y ở 2 bên như của bác + 2 rãnh bắt ray trục X, nó phán em 5tr mà cách nhà hơn 10km --> vkl e chưa đi phay bao giờ nhưng thấy ko hợp lý lắm nên đổi thiết kế sang xài nhôm profile làm khổ bé hơn chút kaka

----------


## ahdvip

> ai lại nói bán chịu, phải hỏi mua công nợ ý . Bác hay phay máy cho em hỏi phay cái khung đó hết tầm nhiu. mấy bữa trước em định làm = sắt, lên thiết kế (800x1200) hỏi phay cái khung (2 đường bắt ray Y ở 2 bên như của bác + 2 rãnh bắt ray trục X, nó phán em 5tr mà cách nhà hơn 10km --> vkl e chưa đi phay bao giờ nhưng thấy ko hợp lý lắm nên đổi thiết kế sang xài nhôm profile làm khổ bé hơn chút kaka


Nếu chỉ 2 đường băng không thì tầm 2tr thôi bác à.

----------


## sieunhim

Hjc vậy mà nó chém em vãi quá, gần nhà thì chỉ phay được 300x800  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
mà nhìn cái taro của bác hay đấy, dưới xưởng có máy nén khí nhưng lâu nay chỉ để bắn đinh, bắt vít và thổi PU thoai, nếu chế kiểu đó khi cần có thể lắp đầu khoan kẹp mũi để khoan không bác hay chỉ lắp đầu kẹp taro thôi, mấy cái súng hơi xài dưới xưởng nhà e thấy ko lắp mấy đầu kia được. cái bộ của bác mua ở đâu vậy

----------


## Letungquang

> Thêm tí hình cho nó máu  
> 
> 
> 
> Nghèo quá, không có tiền mua mặt bàn, bác nào bán chịu em cái mặt bàn đi


 để tớ hỏi xem, có thằng bạn đang bán xác máy, máy 1625, để tớ hỏi nhôm đó nó bán rẻ ko . Vì tớ thấy nhôm còn khá đẹp, mà nó bán giá cũng tầm 50 ngàn /kg thì phải

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Hjc vậy mà nó chém em vãi quá, gần nhà thì chỉ phay được 300x800 
> mà nhìn cái taro của bác hay đấy, dưới xưởng có máy nén khí nhưng lâu nay chỉ để bắn đinh, bắt vít và thổi PU thoai, nếu chế kiểu đó khi cần có thể lắp đầu khoan kẹp mũi để khoan không bác hay chỉ lắp đầu kẹp taro thôi, mấy cái súng hơi xài dưới xưởng nhà e thấy ko lắp mấy đầu kia được. cái bộ của bác mua ở đâu vậy


Cái đó em chỉ dùng để taro thôi anh, trước mua của ma ma Nam sờ pín  :Wink:  . 
Con này mới cũng mắc bà cố ^^, hình như hồi trước coi nó hơn 20 củ, giờ thì trung quốc nhiều rồi, rẻ hơn nhiều đó.

----------


## ahdvip

> để tớ hỏi xem, có thằng bạn đang bán xác máy, máy 1625, để tớ hỏi nhôm đó nó bán rẻ ko . Vì tớ thấy nhôm còn khá đẹp, mà nó bán giá cũng tầm 50 ngàn /kg thì phải


kekeke, hỏi liền dùm em nha anh. Nếu nhôm dài 1,6m là y bài con này luôn đó  :Wink:

----------


## Letungquang

> kekeke, hỏi liền dùm em nha anh. Nếu nhôm dài 1,6m là y bài con này luôn đó


 😀  dễ ợt, mai tớ hỏi dùm cho.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> dễ ợt, mai tớ hỏi dùm cho.


đang tính chơi mặt bàn gỗ luôn, nếu mà có như anh nói là em bụp luôn cho rồi, ^^

----------


## Letungquang

> đang tính chơi mặt bàn gỗ luôn, nếu mà có như anh nói là em bụp luôn cho rồi, ^^


chậm rồi . sáng xuống nó mà bán mất tiêu rồi . vì rẻ quá mà 😄. Có 45ngan/kg hà. Thôi làm mặt gỗ đi,khi nào có nữa tớ hú

----------

ahdvip

----------


## sieunhim

lâu nay em ko làm gỗ nhưng bữa về xưởng thấy mấy đứa nó cắt mấy tấm composte gì đó thì phải thấy nặng mà cứng lắm tấm 18mm hình như tầm 1tr3-1tr5. e cũng tính xài tấm đó cho cái máy đang làm

----------

ahdvip

----------


## CKD

Quất miếng MDF lên mà chiến. Lăn tăn chi cho hại não.

----------

ahdvip, mig21

----------


## mig21

> Quất miếng MDF lên mà chiến. Lăn tăn chi cho hại não.


Máy e cũng chơi như cách của bác cho nhanh, giảm dc kha khá gạo

----------


## Ga con

> lâu nay em ko làm gỗ nhưng bữa về xưởng thấy mấy đứa nó cắt mấy tấm composte gì đó thì phải thấy nặng mà cứng lắm tấm 18mm hình như tầm 1tr3-1tr5. e cũng tính xài tấm đó cho cái máy đang làm


Cái tấm bác nói có vẻ như là PVC cứng, chuyên làm cửa, bàn ăn, tủ bếp... khá cứng cáp và ngon.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Nếu PVC thì bèo bèo cũng 60K/kg à. Khối lượng riêng thì khoảng 1/2 nhôm.
Mà nếu nhôm làm mặt bàn thì là nhôm profile, rỗng. Nên nếu cùng độ dày & cùng diện tích thì e là chưa biết cái nào đắt hơn à..

Tính sơ sơ như vầy. Mặt bàn (1.25 x 2.5 x 0.018) * 1300 * 60= 0.05625  * 1300 * 60 = 4387K  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thế mặt bàn ngoài nhôm định hình thì mình có giải pháp nào ngon & rẻ ko? MDF tưới nguội một hồi chắc banh mất?

----------


## hung1706

Nếu làm máy thương mại thì nên mua nhôm mặt bàn cho tiện lợi. Nếu làm máy dã chiến thì cứ MDF chống thấm màu Xanh sậm ấy, khoan vít bắt vào cũng xong hehe. Em làm máy nhỏ nhỏ nên cứ ra Q8 lụm 1 mớ nhôm, thế mà cũng tạch 3tr tiền nhôm chứ ko ít kaka

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thì thế. Dùng nhôm mặt bàn hao quá mà nó mỏng dánh như tờ giấy, muốn kiếm loại dày mà ko biết ở đâu cóa  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ra Q8 gấp, em thấy có 1 rổ nhôm 40x80 dày cui, dài dài cỡ 1m hơn cũng có, em lụm 6 cây 780mm mà hết tổng 18kg. Giá thì 80k ko bớt đồng nào thế mới tức ợ :3

----------

Gamo

----------


## sieunhim

Em có hỏi lại ông a rồi, cái tấm e nói nó là ván Compact HPL, nó ứng dụng nhiều nhất là làm vách ngăn WC nên rất cứng và chống nước rất tốt, 1 tấm kích thước là 1220x1820 tấm 18mm tầm 1m5 hoặc hơn. Em thấy ngoài nhôm định hình ra thì bí quá làm thằng này cũng ok, tất nhiên vẫn ưu tiên nhôm roài

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nhôm profile thì tụi nó bàn 80k không bớt tại vì người mua về ráp khung máy nhiều lắm. Giải quyết dc vấn đề mặt bàn này cũng kiếm dc tiền cafe cà pháo ah, cũng có chút ý tưởng nhen nhóm.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tấm nhựa làm vách ngăn khá cứng nhưng lại giòn đấy, va đập có khả năng nứt vỡ và cũng kha khá tiền đấy

----------


## sieunhim

bác thuhanoi có lộn với tầm pvc hay hdf ko, chứ e thấy tấm compact nó không giòn như bác nói. để bữa nào về xưởng kiếm tầm thử xem thế nào. em cũng đang tính lấy nó làm tấm mặt bàn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chú test gấp đi :x :x :x

----------


## Ga con

> Nếu PVC thì bèo bèo cũng 60K/kg à. Khối lượng riêng thì khoảng 1/2 nhôm.
> Mà nếu nhôm làm mặt bàn thì là nhôm profile, rỗng. Nên nếu cùng độ dày & cùng diện tích thì e là chưa biết cái nào đắt hơn à..
> 
> Tính sơ sơ như vầy. Mặt bàn (1.25 x 2.5 x 0.018) * 1300 * 60= 0.05625  * 1300 * 60 = 4387K


Đúng như bác sieunhim nói đó ạ. Tấm 1200*2400 dày 18mm chừng 1t5. 
http://picomat.vn/the-loai/17/tam-tieu-chuan-picomat
@bác sieunhim: cái này em không tìm ra chỗ bán lẻ, bác có chỗ nào OK nhắn em nhé, em làm tủ bếp.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

thôi thôi, nếu giá mà tầm gần 5tr thì thêm tí nữa mua mặt bàn nhôm cho rồi các bác à, cứ MDF mà chơi thôi, muốn chống nước thì mua MDF chống ẩm. Đã mặt bàn gỗ thì chuyên đục gỗ thôi, tơ tưởng tới tưới nước làm gì không biết (đúng là ông anh Gà mờ, kekeke). Nhôm mặt bàn nó mỏng nhưng chỗ bắt ốc nó khá dày, gia công gỗ + giá thấp thì vậy là ok rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ông Phúc chốt là chỉ khoảng 1.5tr thôi mà? Làm máy to rứa mà đầu tư MDF thì hơi phí đấy. Ngay cả HDF loại kháng nước cũng hút ẩm phình lên đấy

Máy của anh gia công xốp sáp là chủ yếu nên phải xịt nước cho nó vui  :Smile: )

----------


## taih2

> Hoho, ông Phúc chốt là chỉ khoảng 1.5tr thôi mà? Làm máy to rứa mà đầu tư MDF thì hơi phí đấy. Ngay cả HDF loại kháng nước cũng hút ẩm phình lên đấy
> 
> Máy của anh gia công xốp sáp là chủ yếu nên phải xịt nước cho nó vui )


Anh Gà cần nhôm nhiều ít ? Ở nhà em có 1 mớ nè  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ahdvip

Giàu thì ko giàu, phải nói là nghèo kiết xác rồi, nhưng độ chịu chơi thì không bao giờ thiếu. Dự án tiếp theo ở quê nhà là em này đây.  :Wink: 





Hy vọng là kiếm ra tiền chứ không là đi bụi luôn, hic hic

----------

conga, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Đi bụi thì nhớ tặng lại mấy con này nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## conga

Gặp đúng dân chơi đây rồi....hê hê!

----------


## Letungquang

Sẵn có Đức làm máy,cho mình hỏi ké tí. Em định làm máy khắc gỗ 1325 thì ray trục Y và X thì cắt dài bao nhiêu là vừa à. Hỳ hỳ, khoản này em dốt 😄😄

----------


## ahdvip

> Sẵn có Đức làm máy,cho mình hỏi ké tí. Em định làm máy khắc gỗ 1325 thì ray trục Y và X thì cắt dài bao nhiêu là vừa à. Hỳ hỳ, khoản này em dốt


Trục Y thường em làm cái vai dài khoảng 400mm nên em làm khung dài 3m.
Trục X thì anh coi bản trục Z là bao nhiêu, anh cộng hành trình với bản trục Z + thêm vài chục mm cho thoải mái. Nếu có lắp che bụi thì phải cộng thêm độ dài của tấm che bụi khi xếp hết cỡ.

----------

Letungquang

----------


## Letungquang

Ah.bản rộng Z 27cm vậy là 1200+27=147. Ray có sẵn chỉ có 1480cm nên vừa khít. 😞

----------


## ahdvip

> Ah.bản rộng Z 27cm vậy là 1200+27=147. Ray có sẵn chỉ có 1480cm nên vừa khít.


Em hơi sợ phong cách tính toán của bác rồi đấy, lộn tùng phèo hết trơn  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

Mua được 3 em hộp số này, làm Xong Y và X  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

con khủng long của em nó làm việc rồi đây, anh em nào cần ko  :Big Grin:

----------

hoang.nvn, hung1706, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Láng mịn là nhờ gỗ tốt  :Smile:

----------


## hoctap256

> Láng mịn là nhờ gỗ tốt


chạy dao mũi to nhưng lại khai stepover nhỏ lên sẽ mịn ....và và thời gian để làm màu tăng lên gâp xxxxxx lần =)).

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mua được 3 em hộp số này, làm Xong Y và X


Em nhìn thì hình như hộp số là loại có độ rơ, vậy các bác cho em hỏi vs máy gỗ thì độ rơ bao nhiêu thì ko ảnh hưởng đến sản phẩm.
Vs những file lớn thì trục z sẽ đảo chiều rất nhiều, vậy sai số tích lũy có lớn ko và mach3 có phần nào khử cái này ko?

----------


## conga

> con khủng long của em nó làm việc rồi đây, anh em nào cần ko


Nhìn như cam se nhỉ, không tì vết nuôn. Hóng video cờ líp cho đã mắt. hê hê

----------


## solero

> Em nhìn thì hình như hộp số là loại có độ rơ, vậy các bác cho em hỏi vs máy gỗ thì độ rơ bao nhiêu thì ko ảnh hưởng đến sản phẩm.
> Vs những file lớn thì trục z sẽ đảo chiều rất nhiều, vậy sai số tích lũy có lớn ko và mach3 có phần nào khử cái này ko?


Máy gỗ châp nhận độ rơ khá lớn. Một số máy cảm nhận bằng tay được (vặn đi vặn lại có tiếng khực khực) mà ra sản phầm vẫn okie.

Độ rơ này không phải tích lũy vì khi đảo chiều lại là hết. Đừng dùng khử rơ của Mach3. nó chạy kiểu gì không hiểu luôn, sai be bét.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## hung1706

Mấy con hộp số Apex hàng Taiwan thì low backlash tương đương mấy con harmonic (< 3 arc) nên dùng máy gỗ vẫn vô tư, rơ quá thì thôi bỏ qua chứ làm ra sp cũng hơi í ẹ tí  :Big Grin: 
Không biết bác Ahdvip có xử lý hậu trường trc khi lên sóng hơm mà láng vậy cà hehe

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cùng một cha  :Big Grin:

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Hi, cùng một cha


Hàng họ  ra sao mà nhìn mặt láng vậy bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

láng à , mấy ông này toàn chạy với động cơ có hồi tiếp , giàn cơ cực ngon , mấy em máy thương mại giá rẻ trên thị trường không có cửa đâu , với lại mấy ông này kinh doanh chưa nhiều nên dư thời gian lắm , bước nhích dao chưa đến 30 % nên nó láng vậy đó , em là em chơi 10% cho nó như da em bé luôn.

----------


## emptyhb

> láng à , mấy ông này toàn chạy với động cơ có hồi tiếp , giàn cơ cực ngon , mấy em máy thương mại giá rẻ trên thị trường không có cửa đâu , với lại mấy ông này kinh doanh chưa nhiều nên dư thời gian lắm , bước nhích dao chưa đến 30 % nên nó láng vậy đó , em là em chơi 10% cho nó như da em bé luôn.


Chả bù em, toàn 62.5%

----------


## Nam CNC

ông empty này ông chạy bao nhiêu năm rồi , nó có 62.5% thì ông cũng biết cách làm nguội cho đẹp mà.... dám chỉ bí quyết không ??? em thì không HHOHO

----------


## emptyhb

> ông empty này ông chạy bao nhiêu năm rồi , nó có 62.5% thì ông cũng biết cách làm nguội cho đẹp mà.... dám chỉ bí quyết không ??? em thì không HHOHO


Em không có bí quyết gì, dao v6 30 0.4, hay dao v4 30 0.4 em đều chạy stepover 0.25 hết  :Big Grin: , chạy xong thì không được bằng của bác Adhvip được nhưng chỉ cần quât qua một lượt thì cũng tương tự.

Mà em không làm mộc, chỉ đục cho mấy ông thợ mộc thôi, việc làm sạch là của các ông đó nên em cũng không lo lắm.

Up ảnh mấy bức vừa đục xong:





Còn đây là từ lâu rồi, thợ về chỉ việc quật qua.

----------

CKD, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## emptyhb

Thợ mộc chỗ e có ông còn làm màu như này cơ  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, conga, katerman, Nam CNC, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Mấy ông chuyên gia công chạy dao toàn 0.5 hoặc hơn không. Bảo sao nó không mịn và sắc.

----------


## ahdvip

> Em không có bí quyết gì, dao v6 30 0.4, hay dao v4 30 0.4 em đều chạy stepover 0.25 hết , chạy xong thì không được bằng của bác Adhvip được nhưng chỉ cần quât qua một lượt thì cũng tương tự.
> 
> Mà em không làm mộc, chỉ đục cho mấy ông thợ mộc thôi, việc làm sạch là của các ông đó nên em cũng không lo lắm.
> 
> Up ảnh mấy bức vừa đục xong:
> Đính kèm 15318Đính kèm 15319Đính kèm 15320Đính kèm 15321Đính kèm 15322
> 
> Đính kèm 15327
> 
> ...


Anh ơi em thích mẫu công cha nghĩa mẹ quá  :Big Grin: , làm sao để em có được nó hả anh, mật thư cho em nha. Thanks anh.

Em xài dao V 30-0.3, stepover là 0.18, F là 6000. Tại sợ chạy nhanh nữa bị xấu nên ko tăng lên chứ máy thì tăng thoải mái. Láng mịn thì hầu như phụ thuộc vào gỗ là nhiều, với lại gỗ khô hay ướt nữa, ướt thì em thấy kiểu gì cũng bị xù mặt.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

> ...
> Còn đây là từ lâu rồi, thợ về chỉ việc quật qua.
> 
> Đính kèm 15323Đính kèm 15324Đính kèm 15325Đính kèm 15326


Cái trống nó hơi cong lên à.

----------


## emptyhb

> Anh ơi em thích mẫu công cha nghĩa mẹ quá , làm sao để em có được nó hả anh, mật thư cho em nha. Thanks anh.
> ...


Tối em gửi mẫu cho, mẫu này em làm cho khách vẽ mỗi cái chữ với khung thôi, cảnh cắt ghép.




> Cái trống nó hơi cong lên à.


Vâng, trông đồng hình chóp, do gỗ mỏng nên đỉnh chỉ cao hơn đáy 15mm

----------


## ahdvip

Em đang cần đục 1 tấm hình lên thân cây hình tròn, anh nào có mẫu nào tranh ảnh tròn tròn thì share cho em với. Mới làm nên thấy rối quá, hic

----------


## emptyhb

Đường kính khoảng bao nhiêu bác? ah tranh cha mẹ em làm trên JD 5.5 bác dùng bản nào? Em thử export BMP thì chất lượng không đạt

----------


## emptyhb

Mẫu mã phải do khách quyết định, chứ giờ tự mình làm khách chê thì bó tay. Còn nếu mẫu gì cũng được thì

Gỗ nhỏ bác có thể đục chữ là đơn giản nhất, sau thì rồng phượng, anh hùng tương ngộ, thuận buồm xuôi gió

Gỗ to hơn nữa thì tranh đồng quê, trống đồng,....


Ví dụ gỗ nhỏ em mới đục, ảnh sản phẩm thì không kịp chụp

----------

ahdvip, CKD, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

> Đường kính khoảng bao nhiêu bác? ah tranh cha mẹ em làm trên JD 5.5 bác dùng bản nào? Em thử export BMP thì chất lượng không đạt


Em xài artform 64bit nên anh để đuôi .jdp luôn cũng đc mà ^^.
2 miếng gỗ kia chà bá luôn anh ơi







Anh thấy kiểu này hợp với tranh nào, anh hùng tương ngộ nhét vào đc ko ta, em ít mẫu quá, chưa copy thư viện nữa, hic.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tối em gửi mẫu cho, mẫu này em làm cho khách vẽ mỗi cái chữ với khung thôi, cảnh cắt ghép.
> 
> 
> 
> Vâng, trông đồng hình chóp, do gỗ mỏng nên đỉnh chỉ cao hơn đáy 15mm


Hi, gửi cho mình xin bộ công cha nghĩa mẹ với, cám ơn, hnoi21@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## emptyhb

Em đã gửi mẫu cho mấy bác rồi nhé!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> con khủng long của em nó làm việc rồi đây, anh em nào cần ko


Khá đẹp đó Bác

----------

